# wie fängt ihr eure köderfische



## biamuckl (20. Juli 2005)

hallo

heut Nachmittag geds ab zur Donau zum Nachtangeln
Leider haben wir keine köderfische,und müssen uns noch welche vorher besorgen,aber das ist ja so eine sache bei uns:v 

wie fängt mann die am besten was für teig U.S:W


----------



## Pickerfan (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

Moin
Wenn ich nur Köderfische brauche nehme ich einen durchsichtigen Waggler(ich meine 2gr.) nur eine Made und nur die Vorfachlänge als Tiefe. Das läuft bei uns im Kanal ganz gut. Da beissen vorwiegend Ukeleien und Rotaugen bis 10 cm. Wenn es im Herbst mehr auf Hecht geht picker ich natürlich.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Kurzer (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

Moin,

das Problem mit den Köderfischen kenne ich auch ganz gut. Am besten ist sich diese Futtermixe für Weissfische zu besorgen nen paar Maden mit unterzumixen und mindestens 5 faustgroße Bälle ins Wasser zu versenken. Die Pose so ausloten das der Köder knapp über dem Boden hängt und dann 1-2 Maden auf nem 16'ner Haken anbieten. Die Pose sollte wirklich nicht mehr als 2-5 gr haben. Im Fließgewässer natürlich ein paar gr mehr ;->

Wenn das nichts bringt, hilft meistens nur noch die Senke und auf die Senke diese Futtermischungen werfen.


Gruß


----------



## Veit (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

Mit Senke oder Stippe!
Klappt aber auch nicht immer. Angle sowieso lieber mit Kunstköder auf Räuber


----------



## The Driver (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

hab mir jetzt in meiner werkstatt ein aquarium mit pumpe für  meinen köderfischvorrat eingerichtet. ich hab nämlich die erfahrung machen müssen dass man kleine fische immer fängt, nur nicht dann wenn man sie als köderfische braucht. die wissen das ganz genau, mit welcher absicht man ans wasser geht.
in einem 60 liter becken kann man ohne probs 20-30 gründlinge halten, wenn man eine pumpe hat und das becken kühl steht.

füttern sollte man lassen, dadurch wird das wasser zu schmutzig, dann braucht man schon wieder eine richtige filteranlage....


----------



## biamuckl (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*



			
				The Driver schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt in meiner werkstatt ein aquarium mit pumpe für meinen köderfischvorrat eingerichtet. ich hab nämlich die erfahrung machen müssen dass man kleine fische immer fängt, nur nicht dann wenn man sie als köderfische braucht. die wissen das ganz genau, mit welcher absicht man ans wasser geht.
> in einem 60 liter becken kann man ohne probs 20-30 gründlinge halten, wenn man eine pumpe hat und das becken kühl steht.
> 
> füttern sollte man lassen, dadurch wird das wasser zu schmutzig, dann braucht man schon wieder eine richtige filteranlage....


 

wir hatten das schon mal vor kurzem gemacht

war aber nicht so gut,wir hatten köderfische aus einer fischzucht gekauft rotaugen laube und rotfeder das waren ca 100stck die haben wir auf 6 aquarium dann aufgeteilt,doch leider gingen die fische einen nach den anderen ein es blieben dann ca 20stck noch die haben wir dann eingefroren sons wären die auch noch eingegangen:c :c


----------



## The Driver (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

dann habt ihr irgendwas falsch gemacht. vielleicht zu warm, oder euer wasser aus der leitung ist nicht geeignet.
normal macht das keine probs wildfische die mit der angel gefangen wurden im aquarium zu hältern. die fangen normal nach ein paar tagen sogar mit dem fressen an!!! ich hatte schon alles im becken. aale, hecht, kaulis, barsche, schmerlen, stichlinge, gründlinge, alle arten weißfisch und noch vieles mehr....

2 sachen muß man beachten: pumpe muß das wasser kräftig zum plätschern bringen, oder zusätzlich eine sauerstoffpumpe benutzen, und das wasser darf am besten nicht wärmer als 20 ° C sein.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*



			
				biamuckl schrieb:
			
		

> w
> war aber nicht so gut,wir hatten köderfische aus einer fischzucht gekauft rotaugen laube und rotfeder das waren ca 100stck die haben wir auf 6 aquarium dann aufgeteilt,doch leider gingen die fische einen nach den anderen ein es blieben dann ca 20stck noch die haben wir dann eingefroren sons wären die auch noch eingegangen:c :c




ich habe mit dem Hältern üüüberhaupt keine Probleme !!!!!
hab mir ne normale 300l Garten-Regentonne im Garten aufgestellt ....
darein eine Pumpe mit Filter ... gibts auch schon für 20-30 EUR im Baumarkt...
geht astrein !!!! z.Z. sind aber nur noch ca. 20 Rotdefern, -augen drin....
die fütter ich mit Goldfisch-Flockenfutter und die halten sich da drin wochenlang !!!!   #6
vielleicht *hier* auch ein paar Tips ?! 
ansonsten - ne normale 3m Stippe, kleine Pose, 14-16 Haken und normalen Brotteig ... geht astrein bei uns am Teich !
wenn es dann zu den Zandern gehen soll - kurz mit nem Kescher in die Gartentonne und los gehts !!!!   |supergri :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

Hältern über ein kurze Zeit 1-2 Monate hat bei mir auch super geklappte. Ich hab ne kleine blaue Tonne genommen. (vielleicht 20 bis 30 Liter) eine Abzweigung von der Sauerstoffpumpe meine Aquariums rein und gut.

Aber über längere Zeit finde ich das Eisfach am besten. Aufpassen, dass es kein Fischklumpen wird! Und dann als Eis am Stiel äh Haken natürlich ab in die Fluten klappt super.

Fangen?! Stippe oder Senke... Ein paar Handvoll Paniermehl rein eine Made am Minihaken hinterher und ab geht die Lutzi!


----------



## The Driver (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

durch das frosten werden mir die köfis einfach zu matschig. außerdem riechen sie anders....


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*



			
				The Driver schrieb:
			
		

> durch das frosten werden mir die köfis einfach zu matschig. außerdem riechen sie anders....



Matschig? Du haust die Köfis doch als Eisblock ins Wasser?! Die kannst Du bis nach Timbucktu feuern. Ok bei rein holen fallen die Jungs ab aber wo ist das Problem Du hast doch genug auf Eis 

Der veränderte Geruch stimmt aber das war bis jetzt kein Problem im Gegenteil.

Naja jeder wie er möchte #6


----------



## The Driver (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

und da ist das problem! ich muß an unseren gewässern oft den köder zwecks kontrolle  wieder einholen weil die seen hier alle krebsverseucht sind. und da muß der köfi frisch sein, hab nämlich keine lust in der nacht 10x neu anzuködern....

außerdem sind frische köfis am fängigsten!

PS: außerdem zappeln die köfis immer so schlecht wenn man sie erstmal im gefrierschrank hatte! ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*



			
				The Driver schrieb:
			
		

> PS: außerdem zappeln die köfis immer so schlecht wenn man sie erstmal im gefrierschrank hatte! ;-)



Na na daher weht der Wind...  Is schon klar


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

Ich fange die Köfis mit Stippangel und Maden im Weiher meines Kumpels. Bin auch der Meinung, daß frische Köfis besser fangen als gefrorene.


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Wenn ich nur Köderfische brauche nehme ich einen durchsichtigen Waggler(ich meine 2gr.) nur eine Made und nur die Vorfachlänge als Tiefe. Das läuft bei uns im Kanal ganz gut...
> Carsten


Hi in welchem kanal angelst du denn?


----------



## Angler77 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: wie fängt ihr eure köderfische*

Also ich bin auch jung angler ! UND FANGE IMMER KÖDERFISCHE WANN ICH SIE BRAUCHE! 
Ich gehe mit denn  wichtigsten sachen los etwas teig oder wurm auch made und brot was grad da ist ! 
Also und dann sehr feine helle schnur dan 18 Haken ein mini mini köder ! FALLS ES NICH KLABT: immer weniger köder! Beim teig kleine kugeln wie ein 0.25.05g schrot blei stück. 
Ich bin auch betreuer und war 10 tage weg mit kindern da ist mir aufgefallen das der köder IMMER zu groß war dann bin ich rum gegangen und sihe fisch wurde gefangen !
Achso ! Pose max. 2g (wenn es möglich ist) KEIN blei ein wirbel und beim ersten BisS ZACK ! Im kanal fluss immer treiben lassen! UNTER Bäumen sitzen sie dann !
Hab gestern ers wider welche gefangen 3 rein geworfen 3 Fische ! Und dann schleppend! 
Also 
Petri Heil ! 

Angler88


----------

